# Found Bike



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

I work for a Police Department in Riverside County, we located a Specialized road bike and are looking for the owner. If you are or know the person it might belong to let me know...


----------



## meganlr1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,
I actually had my specialized road bike stolen a week and a half ago, it's a white secteur with a rack on the back, a mens xl. Let me know if this matches, thanks!


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

*Bike*

Megainlr1 I sent you a PM...


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

This would be awesome if the bike has been returned. 

Please update!


----------



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

meganlr1 said:


> Hi,
> I actually had my specialized road bike stolen a week and a half ago, it's a white secteur with a rack on the back, a mens xl. Let me know if this matches, thanks!


Most worthy 1st post ever if the found bike matches your description :23:


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

tober1 said:


> This would be awesome if the bike has been returned.
> 
> Please update!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

*Bike*

So far no luck finding the owner...


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

Found out today the owner has been located...


----------



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

Max09 said:


> Found out today the owner has been located...



Glad with the results :thumbsup:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I love threads like this!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I feel sorry for lost bikes! Glad this one found its way home!


----------



## blindman (Sep 7, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> Awesome!


what he said^


----------

